# Urethral cancer?



## Autumn2 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have written about Cleo before..she had protein in her urine,was taking Clavamox for a month with no improvement.(staph). We put her on a lower protein diet and enalapril for her blood pressure. Her next visit showed her protein at 100..down from 300. UPC down to 1.7 from 3.0. All other labs normal. However she is still squatting numerous times to pee. Went for an exam yesterday and the vet took a swabbing of her vaginal area and abnormal cells were found. Inside her vulva is very red. The vet did a rectal and vaginal exam and said the urethra seemed thickened. The vet is very concerned. Cleo is going for a cystoscopy this Fri to see what is going on. We went from a UTI to kidney disease and now this. Has anyone had a similar situation or a dog with cancer in that area? She has has X-rays and an ultrasound and everything was normal. I am just devastated at we we are going to find out. Other that her frequent urge to pee (only outside, no increased thirst) she is her normal self. Would appreciate any advice....thank you! (Cleo will be 9 yrs old in July).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I had something to offer besides sympathy... I hope the vet's concerns are not found to be true for your girl. Please will give Cleo a big hug and try to just enjoy her until you get more information. Waiting is so very hard. My heart goes out to you, I"m sorry for your worry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Cleo.


----------

